# Bremssockel anschweißen...



## Bernie123456789 (7. Februar 2008)

...ist das möglich? bzw. möglich wirds sein aber hält das auch? und wenn ja wo lässt man sowas machen(da hört bei mir der drang zum selberbasteln auf^^) bitte um schnelle antwort


----------



## Hertener (7. Februar 2008)

Jupp, habe da mal vor ein paar Jahren bei G&S gefragt. Die konnten mir aber keinen nennen, der sowas macht. Das Problem ist das dünne Material. 0,8mm Rohr, wenn Du da den Lötkolben hin hältst, schmilzt Dir das Zeug weg wie nix. Also, wenn man mal so 2 bis 3 mm starke Bleche geschweißt hat, kann man sich das ungefähr vorstellen. Und ehrlich: Löten wäre mir dann doch lieber als schweißen.

Kauf neu, besser ist das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (7. Februar 2008)

Dragonfly konnte das doch...


----------



## RISE (7. Februar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Dragonfly konnte das doch...



Ist Dragonfly jetzt nicht Mankind? Aber auf jeden Fall haben die das mal gemacht.


----------



## alöx (7. Februar 2008)

Nene Mankind ist der Huber. Früher mal Mutation und so.

Dragonfly ist Dragonfly.

Aber beide sind in Hamburg.


----------



## Son (8. Februar 2008)

kumpel hats glaub ich selbst gemacht, hält auch (bremse aber nicht lange gefahren)


----------



## Jan_J_S (10. Februar 2008)

warum schweißen?
Hartlöten mit Messinglot reicht immer, muß nur vorher der Chrom ab sein.


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Februar 2008)

oder etwas warten, sich die hier kaufen







2 Löcher bohren und glücklich sein.


----------

